# gkrellm - orange bei cpu

## pieter_parker

bei dem system monitor programm gkrellm gibt es bei dem feld cpu eine 2 farbige anzeige

die farbe blau/tuerkis ist ganz klar die cpu auslastungsanzeige

aber was bedeutet die farbe orange ?

----------

## ixo

nice.

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob man die drei Farben auch bei anderen Themen als dem Standardthema einstellen kann?

Gruss ixo.

----------

## pieter_parker

was bedeutet "nice" -zeit ?

----------

## ixo

Prozesse, die mit niedriger Priorität laufen, also zB:

nice emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Das Kompilieren fällt dann außer beim Speicherverbrauch (und teilweise bei extremen Festplattenzugriffen) nicht weiter auf und stört nicht.

Gruss, ixo

----------

## pieter_parker

das kann irgendwie nicht ganz hinhauen das die orange anzeige dann die "nice" -zeit sein soll

wenn auf dem server pc in vmware1 etwas laeuft das viel cpu leistung braucht, sehe ich im gkrellm vom server pc "orange bis zum anschlag" ..

heisst das jetzt das die vmware sehr viel von sehr wenig verbraucht?  8O  .. irgendwie verwirrend das ganze

----------

## ixo

vmware tut's bei mir gerade nicht . . .

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, habe ich das bei vmware auch. Wahrscheinlich lassen die den vmware Daemon auch mit einer anderen Priorität laufen (höher oder niedriger als null). Das sollte man mit top oder ps feststellen können.

Gruss, ixo

----------

## ixo

Jetzt läuft's wieder. Unter NI (nice) bei der Ausgabe von Top sieht man es:

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND           

17075 root      10 -10  167m  66m  55m S   36  1.7   0:16.17 vmware-vmx         

 5824 hjc       20   0  383m  87m 9568 S    1  2.2   0:14.23 artsd              

 5692 root      20   0  168m  79m  10m S    1  2.0   1:10.61 X                  

 6435 hjc       20   0  153m  62m  16m S    1  1.6   2:46.15 firefox-bin        

 6713 hjc       20   0 32252 1984 1392 S    0  0.0   0:00.04 rxvt               

17119 hjc       20   0 18828 1320  956 R    0  0.0   0:00.01 top                

    1 root      20   0  3720  584  492 S    0  0.0   0:00.30 init               

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd           

    3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 migration/0        

    4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.03 ksoftirqd/0        

    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 migration/1 

```

Gruss, ixo

----------

## pieter_parker

bei mir steht auch "-10" bei "NI" bei "vmware-vmx" im top

das heisst also ich koennte einer vmware deutlich mehr leistung geben wenn sie mit einer hoeheren prioritaet laeuft ?

bis heute bin ich immer von ausgegangen das die orangeanzeige von north oder south -bridge auf dem mainboard ist

und ich wollte noch fragen von welcher der beiden die anzeige ist - das hat sich ja dann jetzt erledigt damit

ist es moeglich die auslastung von north und south bridge sich anzeigen zulassen ? wenn, welches programm kann ?

----------

## ixo

Hallo,

-10 (<0) heißt, dass es mit höherer Priorität läuft.

10 (>0) würde heißen, dass es mit niedrigerer Priorität läuft.

Evenutell kann man sich über Plugings noch etwas anderes anzeigen lassen - von north oder south bridge weiß ich nichts. Infos dazu findet man auf der web-site von gkrellm.

Gruss, ixo

----------

